# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  الديانة المصرية القديمة

## هيثم الفقى

لعب الدين دورا  هاما في حياة الإنسان المصري القديم فلم تكن هناك قوة تسيطر على حياته كما  يسيطر الدين لأن الدين كان محاولة لتفسير الظواهر المحيطة بالإنسان وهو  يصدر دائما عن رغبة في المنفعة أو رهبة من المجهول والأخطار . والحياة لاتتأثر بالدين فحسب بل تختلط  وتمتزج به ولقد كانت الطبيعة المبشر الأول للدين إذ فسر الإنسان ظواهرها  التي عجز عن فهمها إلى أنها تعود إلى قوة خارقة عن نطاق تفكيره والشعور  الغريزي عند الحيوان بالخوف والفزع من كل ما هو مجهول سببا أخر دفع الإنسان  إلى إحترام كل هذه القوى التي تؤثر في حياته دون أن يعرف كنهها .

من  هنا نشأت الديانة التي لم تكن الإعتقاد المسيطر على ذهن الإنسان من أن  هناك قوى تحيط بالإنسان وتؤثر فيه ومع أن الإنسان لم ير هذه القوى ألا أنه  كان يعتقد في وجودها وكون فى مخيلته صورأ لها .

 فالألهه في رأي  المصري القديم كالبشر يمكن أن نرضيهم بالقرابين ولهم صفات البشر, وقد تخيل  الإنسان الأله ماردا أو كائنا رهيبا حتى أن بدأ الإنسان أدراك الصلة  الروحية بينه وبين الاله فاعتمد عليه وأحبه .

 ولم يكن للمصريين  دين واحد فهناك الدين الرسمي وهناك العقائد الشعبية تسير جميعا جنبا إلي  جنب ولم يكن للمصريين كتاب مقدس وانما كان لهم كتابة مقدسة فالديانة  المصرية ليس الاعتقاد أساسا لها بل العبادة للآلهة الذين يملكون البلاد  ومصر كانت مقسمة غلي مقاطعات تأثرت حدودها الوهمية بعاطفة دينية وكانت لها  أعلام هي رموز لحيوانات أو نباتات تميزها عن بعضها البعض وتمثل الألهه  المصرية وكان سكان كل مقاطعة بعتبرون معبودها أعظم الألهه واليه ينسبون خلق  الكون ولما حدث التوحيد أصبح اله العاصمه الأله الرسمي للمقاطعة 
 .

 تطورها : -

 لم يكن الدين المصري في يوم من الايام ذا صبغة  موحده ولم يتصف هذا الدين بصفة العقيدة ذات الأصول الثابته فعندما وصل بنو  الإنسان إلي حضارة اكثر تقدما أخذت أهدافهم الدنينة تسمو شيئا فشيئا وتركزت  حول التعرف عما يحويه ذلك العالم البعيد عن حياتهم اليومية فالإنسان لم  يرد فقط أن يلجأ غلي سند يحمية بل أراد ان يوجد لنفسه معبودا إذا ما فكر  فيه سما بنفسه فوق كل ما ينتاب الإنسان من اضطرابات مختلفة في حياته  اليومية فلقد دفعت الطبيعة البشرية الإنسان غلي أن يخلق لنفسه معبودات أعطي  لها أشكالا مختلفة . وحين بلغت هذه الديانة أوج المجد والقداسة وتغلغلت في  نفوس المصريين القدماء حاول الكهنة أدخال بعض الأصطلاحات عليها ولكن هذه  المحاولات أخفقت أخفاقا ذريعا . 

 خصائصها :-

 1 - لقد عرف  المصريون مئات الألهه التى اتخذت صور الأبقار والتماسيح والكباش والكلاب  والعجول والقردة وطائر أبومنجل 
 والطيور الجارحه مثل الصقر وطائر  الرخمه ومخلوقات أخري مثل الجعارين

 2 - كانت بعض الألهة تعبد في  اماكن عديدة والبعض الأخر محلي لا يتعدي القرية أو المدينة مركز عبادته فقد  كان لكل قبيلة 
 اله خاص له مظهر خاص وشعار خاص ويتخذ حيوانا خاصا رمزا  مقدسا له وبعد أختلاط القبائل بعضهم ببعض اندمجت 
 العبادات مع بعضها  وأمتد نفوذ الألهة خارج مراكز عبادتها . 

 3 - تعددت أشكال وأسماء  والقاب الأله الواحد . 

 4 - تم أدماج جميع أسماء ووظائف الهين او  ثلاثة الهه في اله واحد عن طريق الثالوث ولهذا يمكن القول أن التوحيد  المصري 
 موجود رغم تعدد الالهة .

 5 - الآلهة المصرية تصوّر  علي شكل حيوانات أو علي شكل أنسان برؤوس حيوانات أو علي شكل أنسان فقط  وتحتفظ بقرني وأدمي الحيوان ويمكن تمييز هذه الألهه عن طريق تيجانها وأشكال  الرؤوس الحيوانية .

 6 - إلي جانب الألهه المحلية عبد المصريون  الألهه العامه والكونية مثل السماء والارض والشمس والقمر. وكلمه السماء في 
 اللغة المصرية مؤنثة لذلك جعلوها الالهة (نوت) أو الألهة (حتحور) أما  الأرض فهي مذكر لذلك جعلوه الأله (جب)وللسماء 
 آلهة كثيرة فقرص الشمس  (اتون ) كان يسمي (خبري) عند شروقه و(رع)عند أعتلائه السماء و(أتوم)عند  غروبه ، وسمي 
 أيضا (حورس) الذي أتحد مع (رع) وسمي (رع حور أختي)  وللقمر أيضا الهه كثيرة مثل تحوت وخنسو وأحيانا علي شكل 
 طائر أبو منجل  أو قرد له وجه كلب.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الأساطير :-

 تعريف  الاسطورة :الاسطورة هي القالب الرمزي الذي تجمعت بداخله أفكار البشر و  احلامهم في الفترة السابقه علي ظهور المعرفة بمعناها الواسع والمصريين منذ  أقدم العصور يعشقون القصص الخرافية لذلك نجد هذه القصص قد حكيت وتداولها  الناس كاساطير محببة إلي نفوسهم قريبة من قلوبهم فما تلبس هذه القصص أن  تنتشر في البلاد وهذه القصص أو الأساطير خى التى جعلت في الالهة كائنات حية  لكل منها صفاته الخاصة فهي دفعت الناس إلي الشعور نحو البعض منها بالحب  تارة وبالكره والبغضاء تارة أخري . 

 ومن أشهر الاساطير :-
 : 
 1-أسطورة الأله أوزيريس فهذه الأسطورة هي التي جعلت من إيزيس الهة طيبة  ومن ست الها مكروها 
 2-أساطير الخلق ونشأه الكون المتعددة وفي هذه  الأساطير نجد أعتقاد راسخ بوحدة الحياة لأن الفكر الأسطوري أبي أن يسلم 
 بفناء الإنسان وهو ينكر ظاهرة الموت والدليل على ذلك موقف المصريين  القدماء من الموت وفكرتهم عن العودة للحياة في 
 العالم الأخر حيث ظهر  هذا في فكره التحنيط ودفن بعض الأغراض والمأكولات مع الميت .

 نشأه  الكون :- 

 فكر الكهنة المصريين في كيفية نشأة الكون فكل مجموعة  من الكهنة أرجعت نشأه الكون الي الأله الخاص بهم فظهرت أربع نظريات 

 النظرية الأولي :

 أعلن كهنة تحوت في هرموبولس أن تحوت هو الذي  خلق الكون وأعلنوا نظريتان عن نشأه الشمس أن أله الشمس الطفل الذي خرج من  أول بيضة في العالم وأرتفع علي السماء و أن الشمس خرجت من زهره اللوتس في  الصباح واقفلت عليها في السماء واحتفظت بها زهرة اللوتس لتطلعها مره أخري  كل صباح . 

 النظرية الثانية :

 أعلن كهنة هليوبولس أن  الأله اتوم خلق نفسه بنفسه ثم صنع العالم كله وأنه أنجب دون زوجة الأله  (شو)- الهواء- والأله (تفنوت)- الرطوبة - اللذان أنجبا الأله (جب)- الأرض-  والألهه (نوت) – السماء - وهذين الالهين (جب) و(نوت)أنجبا أربعة الهه (  إيزيس- أوزيريس- ست – نفتيس) ليصبح عددهم تسعة ويكونون تاسوع هليوبوس .

 النظرية الثالثة : 

 نظرية ممفيس التي تقول أن الأله بتاح  صنع العالم عن طريق (القلب) الفكر واللسان الكلمة

 النظرية الرابعة  :

 تري أن الأله خنوم خالق الحياة والكائنات الحية

 أهم  الألهة المصرية :-

 أوزير أو أوزيريس إله الخصب والزراعة والعالم  الأخر 
 الأله رع أو الشمس ما نحة الحياة 
 الأله حور أو الصقر حورس  أبن الأله أوزير والألهة أيزة أو أيزيس زوجة الأله أوزير
 الأله ست إله  الشر
 الأله بتاح حامي الفنون والصناعات
 الاله تحوت إله الحكمة
  الآله انوبيس حامي الموتى
 ألاله من اله التناسل
 الآلهة (حتحور)  راعية النساء والحب والموسيقي
 الآله امون كبير الألهه وخالق الكون عند  المصرى القديم (موت زوجة أمون ) 

 وفيما يلى نبذة مختصرة عن بعض  الألهة :- 

 أمون:- Amon 

 سيد الألهة المصرية واسمه يعنى(  الخفى) كان واحد من ثامون هرموبولس وخرج من فم "تحوت"وراسه رأس الكبش  ويظهر كرجل ملتح يلبس قبعة فيها ريشتان طويلتان واحيانا جالسا على العرش  واحيانا يتخذ شكل الأله من إله الاحضاب واحيانا شكل كبش قرونه مقوسة .كان  هناك تنافس بين أمون ورع ثم أصبحا مترابطين حيث أطلق عليهما تسمية (أمون –  رع) . 

 أوزيريس :- osiris 

 اله الموتى والعالم السفلى  واله الفيضان ومركز عبادته ابيدوس وصور في شكل ملتح وملون أما باللون  الأخضر أو الأسود ويلبس تاج مصر العليا ومحنط كالمومياء ويحمل في يده أداة  دراس الحنطة وصولجانا وهما علامة قوته .

 أيزيس :- isis 

  المعني الحرفي لكلمة أيزيس هو (المقعد أو العرش ) وقد صورت كأمراة ترضع  طفلهاحورس وعند ما تلبس القرص السماوي وقرون البقره تصبح الألهه (هاثور )  وصورت أيضا علي شكل أمرآه وعلى رأسها كرسي العرش لذلك لقبت بإلهه العرش  الملكي.

 حورس:- Hours 

 صور على هئية صقر أو أنسان برأس  صقر وأعتقد المصريون أن عينا حورس هما الشمس (اليمني ) والقمر (اليسرى ) . 

 العجل أبيس :- apis

 كان أبيس أعظم المعبودات أهمية بين  العجول المقدسة في أرض النيل وكان للخصوبة ومركز عبادته كان في مدينة منف  وأصبح مرتبطا ببتاح أله تلك المدينة ثم صار روح (بتاج) العظيمة التي ظهرت  علي الأرض على هيئة عجل وبموت أبس يتحول إلي الأله أوزيريس ويسمي اوزيريس –  أبيس

 بتاج :- ptah

 الأله المحلي لمدينة منف ويمثل دائما  على هيئة أدمية وملفوفا مثل المومياء برأس حليق ولم يكن في البداية سوى  ربا للصناع والصناعة ومن ثم نسب اليه أبتكار الفنون ويمسك بيديه رموز الحكم  والقوة والحياة وهي عباره عن صولجان مركب من عمود جد وصولجان واس . 

 حاتحور :- hathor 

 الهة السماء وابنة رع وزوجة حورس واحيانا تسمي  أم حورس حيث يعني أسم هذه الألهه مسكن حورس وحيوانها المقدس البقرة ورمزها  المقدس الآله الموسيقية السستروم (الشخشيخة )، وتعتبر حاتحور حامية المرأه  والهه المرح والحب والموسيقي والرقص والأغاني وتطعم الأحياء بلبنها فنرى  الفرعون وهو يرضع من ثدي البقرة 

 رع :- re

 الأله رع هو  الشمس مقره الرئيسي هليوبولس أصبح إله السماء ووالد فرعون وأتحد مع (أمون –  وخنوم – ومنتو – سوبك) وسمي (أمون –رع ,حنوم-رع, منتو- رع, سوبك-رع) 

 تحوت :- thoth 

 عبد كإله للقمر والعالم والأدب والحكمه والأبتكار  ما وكان المتحدث بأسم الألهه كان أله (هرموبولي بارفا) دمنهور ثم اصبح أله  (هرموبولس ماجنا)الأشموبين ويصور عاده بشكل أنسان له رأس أبو منجل وأحيانا  على شكل قرد له رأس كلب وهو مخترع الكتابه الهيروغليفية لذلك سمي (سيد  الكلمات المقدسة ) . 

 طبيعة ديانة مصر القديمة :- 

 كانت  المعابد الكثيرة التى أقيمت لمختلف الارباب فى انحاء مصر دليلا على طبيعة  الديانة المصرية القديمةعلى انها وان تعددت اربابها نستطيع الوقوف على  اتجاهات دينية تبدو كأنما تؤمن بوحدانية الرب فى بعض المواقع أو  المقطاعات,إذ كانت أصلا مستوطنات قبلية لها معبود أصبح لها الحامى  الوحيدحتى بعد توحيد البلاد.

 وكان المفهوم المجرد لكلمة الرب نثر  معروفا منذ عهد أقيمت فيه مقاصير مبكرة حيث يتبين الاتجاه المتصل نحو توحيد  الاسماء والوظائف لاثنين أو ثلاثة من القوى المقدسة فى معبود واحد. فلم  تكن إصلاحات أخناتون الدينية من هذا المنطلق أكثر من تأكيد لتنظيم مفهوم  التوحيد الذى كان معروفا من قبل فعلا, ومن ثم يكمن الاختلاف الجوهري فيما  فرض على الناس يومئذ من أن الرب العظيم أنما هو المعبود الاوحد أسما وشكلا,  على حين كان لكل مقاطعة من قبل أن تؤيد أو تناصر معبودها الاوحد دون أن  تكره على دمج معبودها فى معبود المقاطعة المجاورة. 

 وكانت مئات  المعبودات التى ظهرت فى العصور التاريخية فى هيئات انسانية أو حيوانية أو  نباتية كصولجانات أو رموز بدائية كانت فى قديم الأزل هى القوى المقدسة  المحسوسة فى الكون وفى الطبيعة, وأصبحت هذه القوى تظهر بوضوح شيئا فشيئا إن  لم تكن أشكالها ملموسة فى مظهرها من أجل أن تكون سهلة الفهم للإنسان, ومن  الممكن توضيح تعدد الارباب فى مصر بواسطة تفضيل مبكر لقوى فوق قوى البشر  موجودة خلف كل عنصر من عناصر الطبيعة.

 وربما استطعنا العودة إلى  ما كان بين القوى المقدسة وشكلها الذى ظهرت به فى الارض,حيث يجسد الصقر  المعبود السماوى بحكم رشاقته وخفة حركته فى السماء كما يسهل ادراك العلاقة  بين الثور أو الكبش وبين رب الاخصاب وقوى التناسل,وبالمثل كان الانسان على  إستعداد للتسليم بقدسية التمساح لما فيه من قوى خطيرة تسكن فيه, وهناك من  ناحية أخرى روابط بين مختلف القوي لانستطيع تفسيرها كتجسيد المعبود تحوت  (أبي العلوم) فى هيئة طائر ابو منجل (أيبس) أو فى هيئة القرد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

على أن تعدد الارباب بما لكل  منها من صفات ثلاث مشتركة (وهى الاسم والتجسيد والوظيفة) قد مكن فى تصور  المصري من شيوعها بين معبودين فى أقليمين بل فى محيط الاقليم الواحد  أحيانا.

 الأشكال المشتركة :-

 في ظل التجسيد, كان للأرباب  ذات الاسماء المختلفة فى نطاق التجسيد نفسه وظائف مختلفه اذ رمز بالصقر  على سبيل المثال لمعبود السماء باسم رع حر آختى فى أيونو (عين شمس) وكان  كذلك للمعبود الاراضى سوكر فى منف, كما كان معبود الاقليم الطيبي منتو ,  وقد إختلف رموز هذه المعبودات بعضها عن بعض فيما اتخذت على رؤوسها إذ يتوج  الأول والثانى بقرص الشمس على حين صور الثالث كهيئة المومياء وأضيف إلى  الرابع مع قرص الشمس صلان وريشتان.


 الوظيفة المشتركة :- 

 صور معبود جبانة منف سوكر فى شكل الصقر, على حين كان رب جبانة أبيدوس  أوزير رجلا مكسور فيما يشبه المومياء وفى جبانات أخري كان ربها ابن آوى  انبو. 

 الاسماء المتماثلة :-

 تمثلت حتحور ربة السماء فى  هيئة إماة الجيزة, كما كانت حتحور ربة الجبانة فى شكل البقرة طيبة , وكان  لها مركز عبادة فى دندرة حيث ادمجت فى العقيدة كافة وظائفها, وكذلك عبدت فى  صورة رمز أو شعار فى شكل صلاصل صيغت كرأس المعبودة واذنى البقرة.

 الوظائف والاسماء المتمثلة :-

 كان من الممكن أن يظهر المعبود  تحوت رب المعرفة والعلوم فى هيئة صريحة للقرد وأبومنجل (يبس) حيث مثل فى  هاتين الهيئتين فى الاشمونين (هيرموبوليس). الأشكال والوظائف المتمثلة :  سمي ابن آوى رب الجبانة أنبو مرة ووب واوت أى فاتح الطرق مرة أخرى .

 الأشكال والأسماء المتمثلة :-

 وقد تختلف هنا الصفات أو الوظائف  فقد كان الحر (الصقر) رب السماء إذ يجسد في هيئات كثيرة في عباداته بين  الدلتا والنوبة, فكان هو بحدتي أو الادفوى أو مسني نسبة إلى البلدة التي  كانت فيما روى ميدان المعركة بينه وبين ست فى الدلتا حيث اقتتلا بالحراب  وكان متخذ قرص الشمس اذ كان متصلا بمعبود الشمس بهذه الهيئة كان هو حور  الافقى أو صاحب الأفق حر آختى في ايونو (عين الشمس) وكان يتخذ التاج  المزدوج والريشتين بصفته رب لملك وحاميا للملكية , وكان وفق أسطورة أوزير  ينعت بأن حور موحد القطرين حرسما تاوى أو حور بن إيزيس حرسا ايس . ومن ثم  يتخذ التاج المزدوج ربما يظهر في ثالوث حور العظيم حر ور في ادفو وكوم امبو  أو في ثالوث أوزير فى ابيدوس وفيلة.ويلاحظ أن هذه العوامل الثلاثة (الشكل  والوظيفة والاسم) كانت تخضع هى الاخرى للتغيير عن طريق المعبود نفسه.

 ---- التعدد فى الشكل :

 لم يثبت المعبود على شكل واحد فقد يبدو  كهيئة الانسان مثل آمون بقلنسوته وريشته العاليتين فى هيئة المعبود مين رب  الاخصاب , أو فى هيئة رموزه الحيوانية وهى الكبش أو الاوزة , وبالمثل كان  المعبود رع يتجلى فى هيئة الصقر أو الكبش أو فى شكل آدمى برأس لعلها علامات  هيروغليفية حيث يكون الهدف منها التعرف على المعبود من وظائفه المتعددة  ورموزه المختلفة , لم تكن الحيوانات المقدسة بالمثل فى ذاتها معبودات , بل  كانت وظائف أكثر منها أوعية أو علامات مادية على القوى المقدسة. 

  ---- تطور الوظائف :

 كان من الممكن أن يكون للمعبود الواحد طائفة  من وظائف تعمل معا أو تعمل على التوالى فمثلا كان لحتحور نفسها وظائف  ومناشط مختلفة متعددة غير مألوفة , فهى سيدة السماء والحياة , وأم الامهات  والمرضعات السماوية , ربة الحق والحب و السرور و الموسيقي والرقص وهي  الذهبية وربه المناجم والاحجار شبه الكريمة وحارسة مداخل الوادى , عين رع  والمتعطشة للدماء والتى لا تعود إلا بعد إرتوائها ومناحة الخصب والنماء ,  بل كانت كذلك معبودة بالعالم الأخر وتقدس فى الجبانات . 

 وكان  خنسو معبود القمر الصغير وكان أصلا محطم البشر , ثم تحول تدريجيا إلى حامى  أمد الحياة , وهو الشافى لأمراض الإنسان و حاميه من الحيوانات الضارة وكان  يعد بعد ذلك نبؤة مؤثرة .


 ---- مرونة الاسماء : 

  كان ممكنا لقوة مقدسة أن تحمل اسماء فضلا عن صفاتها الكثيرة أسماء عديدة  مختلفة ومن ثم عرفت الشمس باسم خبري فى الصباح ورع فى النهار وآتوم فى  المساء , وكانت تاورت تصور كهيئة فرس النهر كما تسمى كذلك ررت أى الخنزيرة  أو حجت البيضاء. 

 ---- الأتحاد بين الأرباب :

 ظهرت طائفة  من الارباب مثنى دون إندماج احداهما فى الآخر إذ كانت مثل هذه الصلات  نابعة عن الوظيفة المشتركة أو العمل المشترك كشأن حتحور وايسة فى الدلالة  على الربة الام الوحيدة دون سواها آتون ورع فى عبادة الشمس وايسة وبنت حت  النائحتين فى إسطورة أوزير .وتأتى الصلة فى حالات أخرى من الصراع بين  عقيدتين مختلفتين كاننا متضادتين فى العصور المبكرة كحور وست إذ يتجسدان  معا فى شخص الملك منذ الأسرة الأولى ثم نخبت وواجيت العقاب ثم أصبحتا من  حماة الملك بعد توحيد البلاد , وكذلك رع وأوزير إذ يرمزان للشمس فى كل من  رحلتهما الليلية فى العالم السفلى.

 ---- التزامن :

 ربما  أدت هذه الصلات بين المعبودات إلى اندماج اثنين أو ثلاثة منها فى قوى واحدة  قوية عالمية ففى هيلوبوليس إتحد رع وحور واصبحا معبودا واحدا رع حر آختى  أى رع حور الأفقى , وفى منف تألف من اتحاد بتاح , سوكر أوزير معبود يحمل  ثلاثة أسماء دفعة واحدة , وفى أبيدوس اندمج أوزير فى المعبود المحلى خنتى  أمنتيو وصار أوزير خنتى امنتيو (إمام أهل الغرب), ثم كان فى أخر الامر فى  طيبة أهم اندماج متزامن بين المعبود الشامل الكونى الاشهر آمون رع . 

 ----الإندماج :

 وقد ينتج عن إتصال معبودين اندماج كامل كما وضح  على سبيل المثال مع عنجتى معبود أبو صير المحلى باتصاله بأوزير , وصار  خليفة وقائما مقامه . 

 ---- الأنظمة اللاهوتية :

 ومع  مرور الوقت ونتيحة للاندماج المركب والتزامن والقرابة الجغرافبة بين  المعبودات , وأقام الكهنة من المعبودات مثانى وثواليث وثوامين وتواسيع كانت  أقرب إلى مجموعات تكمل بعضها بعضا من كونها أسرا مقدسة ليس غير أو كانو  أعضاء فى هيئات مؤلفة من طبقات انسلكت فى أنظمة فسربها وخلق الكون ولذلك  ظهر الاختلاف بين المعبودات الكونية والمعبودات المحلية , وكان للاخيرة أن  ترقى إلى الدرجات العلا عن طريق التوافق السياسي . وكان النظامان قد نشأ  بتأليف التاسوع فى هليوبوليس والثامون فى هيرموبوليس. 

 (أ)  هليوبوليس : 

 اعتقد المصريين أن اتوم بمعنى التميم كان قد نشأ  بذاته من اللج الازلي هيولي نون , وكان عادة فى هيئة رجل معصب بالتاج  المزدوج , ولكنه مع ذلك وهو الكيان الكونى الذى قد يتجلى فى هيئة الثعبان  أو العجل , قد استولد نفسه , أول زوجين مقدسين هما شو الهواء وتفنوت  الرطوبة فأما شو فقد مثل بشرا متوفا بريشة فى حين مثلت تفنوت , امرآة أو  لبؤة , ومن هذين الزوجين نشأ جب رب الأرض عن السماء , وفصل بينهما شو , أى  فصل الأرض عن السماء حيث صورت أنثى تنتشر النجوم فى جسدها العارى مظلة  باستناءها على يديها وقدميها رب الارض الذى صور رجلا مضجعا , ومن جب , ونوت  ولد أرباب أربعة هم أوزير وايسة وست ونبتجت فكان مجموع هذه الالهة جميعا  تكون تاسوعا هيلوبوليس, وقد عد أوزير الحكم وفق الاسطورة فيما بين خلق  الارض وحكم الانسان ومن ثم نشأ تاسوع صغير من أرباب أقل منزلة على رأسهم  حور , إلى جانب التاسوع تطورت عن لاهوت هليوبوليس عقيدة الشمس فى عصر  الدولة القديمة , وإذا بهذا الجرم السماوى الذى حمل اسم رع وظهر قلب سوسنة  لحظة رفع فيها شو السماء عن الارض يتمتع بعقيدة مستمرة ونفوذ عظيم. 

 (ب) هيروموبوليس (الأشمونين) : 

 وكان تحوت فى لاهوت الأشمونين  حيث جاء متأخرا هو المعبود المحلى وحامى المعارف وهو الذى خلق بكلمته  الثامون من أرباب ثمانية أزليين , وهى أزواج من كائنات عضوية كانت الذكور  فيها ضفادع والإناث حيات , وكونت قوى عناصر الطبيعة الاساسية , فهناك نون  ونونة أى اللج أو المحيط الازلى , وحوح وحوحة اللانهاية وكوك وكوكة الظلمة ,  وآمون وآمونة أى الخفاء , وقد أقام هؤلاء الازواج الاربعة فوق التل الازلى  وخرجو من لج هيروموبوليس نفسه , حيث صوروا بعد ذلك من البيضة التى شرقت  الشمس منها , ومن ثم خلق الآله العالم ونظمه بنفسه وذلك بعد أن هزم  الاعداء. أما العقائد الاخري فقد اختلفت عن ذلك أو جائت نتيجة لهاتين  العقيدتين إذ شاع أن كل معبد مصري أنما أقيم علي تل أزلي , وأن كل مجموعة  أو تالوت من الارباب فى منطقة ما انما تالف من اجتماع أربابها مع أرباب ما  جاورها أو من أرباب محليين مع أرباب عليا حظيت بالتفاصيل واقتضى ضمها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

منـــــف : 

 كان  معبودها المحلى بتاح رب الارض والاشياء , وكان يصور فى هيئة مومياء معصبا  بقلنسوة ضيقة ثم صار بعد ذلك معبودا للعاصمة وخالقا للكون وقدس معبودا  حاميا للفنانين والصناع ثم تألف منه فى عصر الدولة الحديثة ثالوث مع  المعبودة اللبؤة سخمت القوية ,والمعبود نفرتم الجميل الكامل الذى صور شابا  على رأسه سوسنة ترمز لولادة الشمس حيث تألف من هذه المعبودات غير المتجانسة  أسرة مقدسة.

 ومع ذلك فقد رأينا منذ عصر الدولة القديمة أن بتاح  قد اتحد مع كل من سوكر معبود الجبانة وتاتنن الارض البارزة من اللج الازلى  ومع الثواربيس رب الاخصاب فى منف , وقد نتج عن ادخال عقيدة أوزير هناك أن  اتحد بتاج مع سوكر وأوزير حيث عبدو فرادى أو فى كيان مقدس واحد.

  أبيـــدوس : 

 وكان الثالوث هنا مجموعة أو أسرة بحق إذا كان أوزير  هنا المعبود المتوفى ولم يكن أصلا محليا فى أبيدوس فقد دعى هناك بالطبع حيث  دفن أوائل ملوك الدولة الموحدة فلما أندمج بمعبود الجبانة المحلى امنتيو  أصبح فى الدولة القديمة ربا للموتى وإمام أهل الغرب حيث ألف وكون هنا مع  زوجه ايسة وابنه حور ثالوثا مستوردا وذلك فى المنطقة التى دفن فيها أول ملك  لمصر ثم تتوج خليفته ذلك لأن ست كما روت الاسطورة قد تآمرعلى أخيه أوزير  أول حاكم لمصر حسدا أو طمعا فى العرش ثم عمد فمزقه وبعثر أشلاءه فى أنحاء  مصر حيث تمكنت أخته وزوجته إيسة وكانت قد حملت منه بمولودهما حور فى  إلتقاطها ودفنها حيث وجدتها , ثم تنتبذ مكانا قصيا فى أحراش الدلتا لتصنع  حملها وتقوم سرا على تربيته وتحرضه على الإنتقام لأبيه وإسترداد عرشه فكان  ذلك له حين بلغ سن الشباب , وهنا وقفت الأسطورة بذكاء فى دمج أول حاكم  تاريخي للبلاد بأوزير على حين اصبحت إيسة أرملة أوزير هى الربه الأم  وتجسيدا للعرش وحلت فى حور الذى كان معروفا قبل أوزير روح أوزير ووعي  منتقما لأبيه ووارث العرش علي القطرين وأصبح كل ملك بعد ذلك تجسيدا له فإذا  مات صار تجسيدا له فإذا مات صار تجسيدا لأوزير . وقد عبدت أرباب أخري في  أبيدوس مثل بتاح المنفي ورع حور آختي العنشمي وأمون رع الطيبي وكل وفق  خصائص عقيدته. 

 طـيـبـــة :

 كان بمعني (الخفي) يشبه فى  البداية معبودا كونيا للاقاليم الطيبي حيث إرتقى منذ الأسرة الحادية عشرة  إلي مصاف الآلهه العظمى ثم اتحد مع رع العظيم أعظم المعبودات الكونية في  مصر , ولئن كانت أمونة شبيهه المتمم فقد كانت إلى جانبه الربة موت متمثلة  فى هيئة آدمية بالتاج المزدوج علي مفرقها مع خنسو ولدا لها ممثلا للقمر  فكانوا الثالوث الأعظم منذ الدولة الحديثة وما بعدها . وفى الكرنك عبد كذلك  رب الشمس رع ورب إقليم طيبة مونتو فضلا عن حور وسوبك وربات مناطق مجاورة  مثل حتحورربة دندرة , وبذلك ألف المصريون هنا مجمعا من خمسة عشر معبودا.  وثمة عقائد أخري فى طيبة مثل منتو وشركاؤه ورعيت تاوي وحور فضلا عن بتاح  وسخمت وأوزير بألقابه المتعددة ثم أوبت فى هيئة فرس النهر والام المرضعة  وماعت تجسيد الحق والعدل. كما قدست فى البر الغربي من طيبة حية أزلية وبقرة  اسماها حتحور فى قلب الجبانة وأنوبيس رب التحنيط وإمتنت ربة الغرب حيث لا  ينبغى كذلك نسيان تقديس الملوك أو مظاهر آمون المتعددة على ضفتى النيل فى  كافة المعابد وذلك مع آمون رع ملك الأرباب الذي يستجيب للدعاء فى شرق  الكرنك وآمون صاحب الحريم فى الأقصر,ومين-آمون كاموتف رب التناسل وآمون  الكبش الطيب ثم آمون ملك الآلهة فى المعابد الجنزية في خاتمة المطاف. 

 علي ان تلك المجامع المعقدة من الأرباب لم تكن تظهر علي التوالي بل كانت  التجربة الحسية سبيل إدراكها فتحظي بالقداسه علي نطاق واسع وفي آن واحد  ولذلك يصعب تتبع تاريخ الديانة المصرية ومع ذلك فقد نستطيع تتبع ارتفاع شأن  المعبود بمقدار حظوته وما يتبوأ في المجتمع من منزلة على مر التاريخ فقد  ارتفع بتاح فى الدولة القديمة بحكم احتلاله موقع الصداره فى العاصمة كما لم  يكن من سبيل منذ الأسرة الخامسة لعقيدة رع حيث اعتنق ملوك الأسرة الخامسة  عقيدة أون وجعلوها دين الدولة الرسمي أما حور فقد اتحد مع رأس التاسوع باسم  حور آختى وأعلن ملوك هذه الحقبة انهم أبناء رع وذلك حرصا على مزيد من  توثيق الصلة بالأرباب, ولذلك طفقت أشكال الإتحاد تتولد وفق الحاجة فكان من  ثم منتو رع سبك رع وخنوم رع ثم كان فى خاتمة المطاف آمون رع فكان صاحب  المنزله الكبري والدرجة العليا غير أن كل من بتاح وأوزير قد أفلتا من هيمنه  رب الشمس وسطوته فلقد كان بتاح معبودا أزليا كما كان كذلك بفضل اسطورته  الشعبية والتى حفظت له قدرا من المكانه عظيمة إذ كان المتوفي يتخذ فى  العالم الآخر شخص أوزير. 

 على أن الكتابات المصرية لم تحو ما يشرح  تعاليم عقيدة بعينها مما كان مصدر علمنا عن طبائع الآلهه إلا ما سجل من  الصلوات والتراتيل وشعائر كان بعضها على الأرجح معروفا منذ العصر الباكر  علي أقل تقدير وذلك فضلا عما كشف عنه من نصوص جنازية ظهرت في الأسرة  الخامسة ولعل أقدمها وأوفاها ما عرف بمتون الأهرام إذ ظهرت أول مره مسجلة  على الجدران فى هرم أوناس وتضم صيغا يبدو تواترا بعضها عن عصور سحيقه سابقة  لقائده الملك المتوفي في رحاب أوزير في الغرب وفق عقيدة ذلك الزمان غير ان  عصر الإنتقال الأول وعصر الدولة الوسطي ما أن أظلا مصر حتي كان مصير أوزير  حقا للمصريين كافة وكذلك ظهرت يومئذ متون التوابيت التي تضم من تلاوات ما  يربو علي الألف إختلطت فيها متون الأهرام بما استحدث بعد ذلك من تعاويذ  وذلك فضلا عن كتاب السبيلين بما حوي من مواقع العالم الآخر ومقام أوزير.

 ثم كان في عصر الدولة الحديثة أن استعد الناس للآخرة بما كان يشيع  معهم الي القبور من فصول مصوره يقوم قدر منها على متون الأهرام ومتون  التوابيت سميناها كتاب الموتى كذلك تمتع الملك فى قبرة بمصنفات أو كتب  كثيرة ومناظر حافلة تصور العالم الآخر فتمثله بين يدي أوزير أو في صحبة رب  الشمس في زورقه وسط حاشيته من الآلهه مبحرا فى محيط السماء الأسفل فيما  يمثل اليل مرتحلا من العالم الأسفل وهناك كذلك كهوف سته تتعاقب الشمس على  إنارتها كهف بعد كهف ثم كتاب النهار واليل بما يستعرض من السماوات النهارية  واليلية وهي كتب تعين الملك المتوفي بما يحتشد فيها من صور علي معرفة محاط  مركب الشمس وتمده بأسماء الأرباب مصنفاتها ومن يسكن من الجن هناك 

 وكانت شعائر العبادات الرسمية تجري فى المعبد حيث يتولاها الملك أو  يتولاها عنه الكهان إذ كان الفرعون بما يجسد من قوى الأرباب كاهنها الأوحد  كما كان المنوط بإنشاء المعابد وتأسيسها وإجراء أرزاقها فضلا عن إقامة  موازين العدل بالقسط فى كافة مرافق الحياة. على أن الجماهير و إن لم يكن  لها حق الدخول إلى القدس الأقداس فى المعابد قد سبحت على طريقتها لما قدست  من آلهة وأرباب وملوك وأبطال وما وقر في نفسها من تجله لما ورثت من تعاويذ  وأساطير وتمائم ومع ذلك فقد كان يؤذن لهم في الأعياد بالإلمام بالمعبد  ليشهدوا خروج تمثال الآله في زمرته محمولا في زورقه علي مناكب الكهان  مصريين عن تقواهم بين يديه في مسيره. 

 أما عليه القوم فيدخلون إلى  الفناء الأول من المعبد وكان قد أتيح لهم منذ الدولة الوسطى إيداع تماثيل  لهم فيه أملا في الحظوة من قرابين المعبد بنصيب وأكتساب المنزلة عند الآله  فيمكنهم من الشفاعة لمن لم يحظ بهذا التكريم بل عمدوا إلي مزيد من القوة  بما عمدو إلي إيداعه في كوبري بأفنية المعابد من الواح عليها آذان منحوته  أملا في أن تستمع الالهه في مقاصيرها وتستجيب للدعاء.

منقول

----------


## margoadel

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ahmedtonsy

طرح رائع ومجهود كبير

----------

